#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-01
<drewaf> guys do you know how to troubleshoot my splashscreen? it doesn't show up
#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-02
<maverick_> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2012-06-30
<LightningBaron1> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2012-07-01
<strong> ahemz
<Terminus_> heya strong. =)
<strong> yow..
<strong> howdy? :)
<Terminus_> strong: can't sleep but at the same time, i want to be at the office early tomorrow. i have a new toy. dell r410 with an x5675 xeon and 32GB RAM. 4x 1TB SAS nearline. =D
<Terminus_> how about you?
<strong> wow.. nice toy!!! :)
<strong> nah..  kinda stagnant :( hehe
<Terminus_> yep. 6 cores at 3GHz. =D
<Terminus_> awww...
<strong> hehe..
<Terminus_> the specs actually seem overkill already but i sometimes wonder, what if i went with dual x5675, 128GB RAM, and 8x 15k SAS? =D
<strong> hahaha
<Terminus_> whoops. bathroom break.
<strong> then.. you can virtualize then :)
<Terminus_> haha. this IS alrady meant for VMs. =D
<strong> nice.. :)
<strong> do you RHEV?
<Terminus_> strong: nah... vmware esxi.
<strong> ahh
<strong> alright.. vmware..
<strong> i do maintain vmware infra.. :)
<strong> about.. 6 vcenters (2 each region --- 1 vCenter per DC/region)
<strong> about.. thousands of VM's... mixed.
<Terminus_> esxi was the nicest when i was evaluating around 3 years ago so i just stuck with it.
<strong> we currently use 4.1
<strong> but.. looks like.. we will be upgrading soon.. depends on the budget :)
<Terminus_> i'm on 4.1 as well but i'm gonna install 5 on the r410. if it doesn't work out, i can always go back to 4.1. XD
<strong> ahh..
<strong> yeah.. you need to check compats.
<strong> it worked well on HP blades.. hehe
<Terminus_> i'm pretty sure it's compatible. i meant the whole vram thingy. i doubt we'll run into those limits though.
<strong> i see.. :)
<strong> cool!
<Terminus_> while reading the manual, i found out there are internal ports for usb. sweet. i placed a usb drive there for vmware so that all the HDDs go to the datastore. =)
<strong> hehe..
<Terminus_> also, the RAID card has 512MB NVRAM with battery backup. i was surprised. didn't think they still put a battery considering it's NVRAM. =D
<strong> careful on those accessories.. they're a potential issue specially if you.... vmotion.
<Terminus_> strong: what kind of caching issues are there? i'm not using vmotion though. we're cheapskates. XD
<strong> hmm.. not really a caching issue.. but.. you need to have a standards across nodes.
<strong> specially if it's clustered.
<Terminus_> strong: you're talking about the RAID card right?
<strong> nope.. i'm talking about vmotion :) hehehe
<strong> clustered nodes..
<Terminus_> strong: but you were talking about it in the context of accessories. what kind of accessories? =P
<strong> ahhh.. accessories for VM's.
<strong> attaching accessories.. :)
<Terminus_> strong: you mean the usb drive? it's for booting esxi. not an accessory. =)
<strong> hmm.. but when you create VM's inside your esx..
<strong> you have options to attach accessories.. e.g. cdrom...
<Terminus_> strong: yeah, but it's not gonna offer it's own boot drive as an option.
<strong> yeps..
<Terminus_> i just realized i'll have to move opennms to it's own physical box now. =|
<strong> but.. just ensure that those accessories are also present on other nodes.. if you do clustering.
<Terminus_> we don't attach accessories. CPU, RAM, network, HDD. that's it.
<strong> ahhh nice :)
<Terminus_> except for opennms. gotta move it to it's own box since it uses a GSM modem. =D
<strong> ahh..
<strong> hehe.
<Terminus_> 300 pesos a month for out of band alarms. XD
<strong> ow..
<strong> nice..
<strong> unlimited?
<Terminus_> i don't get to see the bill. i just requested for the cheapest globe plan since it rarely sends a text message anyway. could actually be lower than 300. hehe
<strong> ahhh
<strong> that's good.... hehe.. meaning, alarms are rare... hence stable infra :)
<Terminus_> yep. =)
<strong> ;)
<Terminus_> if we actually consume 300 pesos in a month for alerts, that's a bad month. haha
<strong> yes..
<strong> Terminus, tulog na muna ako :)
#ubuntu-ph 2014-06-25
<atmark> Nyor_Ja: hey
#ubuntu-ph 2015-06-28
<Jepong> yo Knightlust!
